# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  OfficeJet 7000 драйвер для WIN98

## Micola

Проблема: OfficeJet 7000 официально не поддерживаетсяв Win98.
В техподдержке сказали, что есть вариант установить какие-то альтернативные драйвера, но "мы официальная поддержка, поэтому ищите сами".
Где копать?

----------


## Cheechako

Можно посмотреть на DriverGuide.com, однако сомнительно, что такие драйверы существуют - тем более, что подержка USB в Win98 очень относительная :confused:
Я бы подумал о подключении по сети с использованием принт-сервера.

----------


## Micola

Ну так драйвер-то всё равно нужен, хоть по сети, хоть не по сети.

----------


## Cheechako

Наличие драйверов никому не мешало :), однако чтобы заставить Win98 "увидеть" USB-устройство, скорее всего, потребуются дополнительные усилия. А для некоего "неопознанного" принтера (который должен быть виден по сети) можно попробовать что-то подобрать (хотя бы http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ctID=c00302767) - быть может, и с некоторым ограничением функциональности :(
Можно заняться поиском, например, http://www.printcountry.com/drivers/..._DOWNLOAD.htm; но это без каких-либо гарантий, или посмотреть/задать вопрос на том же driverguide'е.
В принципе, можно даже модифицировать имеющийся драйвер - однако лично я такими вещами уже чуть не десять лет как не занимался :confused:

----------

